# Thropy minded hunter looking for trophy club.



## captainwinger (Jul 7, 2014)

Looking to either join an existing 100% TDM club with plenty of property and low member numbers, or for a partner in finding a property to lease in a trophy producing county. 
I am a 100% TDM hunter who appreciates hunting mature bucks according to age class (5 y/o or older) rather than any type of antler restrictions. I am waaaay past the killing stage and have plenty of experience/knowledge in bringing properties and bucks to their maximum potential. 
Looking to hunt with dedicated hunters that share common interests and goals of growing and hunting fully mature bucks. My $$ limit is solid..
Please p.m. any interest or info.
Nick


----------



## Ga160club (Jul 8, 2014)

What is your maximum budget?


----------



## captainwinger (Jul 10, 2014)

Ga160club said:


> What is your maximum budget?


It's based upon the quality and cost of the property. As long as its not fenced or a business/proffit based operation I'm pretty open.


----------



## captainwinger (Jul 30, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Not sure if you would be interested but have a club we are starting in Al. Property is a total of 1100 acres, this property has not been hunted at all in the past 7 years so we have an awesome opportunity to establish a solid long term qdm management program that would best benefit the club and its members. The opportunity is there essentially we need the right members to guide and help get this club going in the right direction, if you would be up for a challenge I'd definitely be glad to tell you all I know about the property we have. And dues are only 400


----------



## jnapier (Aug 1, 2014)

Any particular area you are interested in?  We have two spots available in middle GA.  We been on a 15 inch inside antler spread for 7 years.  Got great genetics and sound trophy management program.  $1100 all inclusive.  If interested i can be reached at 478 397 4117


----------



## management (Aug 13, 2014)

Are you still looking ? I may have something in harris co let


----------



## larrypayton (Aug 14, 2014)

What area are you looking? We have a 130"+ lease in central GA


----------



## captainwinger (Sep 3, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Stan17 (Sep 14, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## dhuss99 (Oct 1, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## rdkemp (Nov 10, 2014)

Rose Hollow Hunt Club is Currently seeking a few QDM hunting members, 2500 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. Quality managed for over a decade! Bordering property is also QDM.High population of trophy deer,turkey,hog& coyote. 15 club stands in place & available.Planted food plots and corn supplementations each week. Camp house and camper hook ups.Made up of soybean fields ,Pear& pecan orchards 1,500 acres wooded, fishing ponds, river frontage, hardwoods, pines & cutovers.Lease 6-01-14 5-31-15 Dues are $2,500/yr.For info contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail CREDIT CARD PAYMENTS ACCEPTED Showing this week


----------

